# 2 Meatloaves - 1 plain smoked, 1 Philly Cheese Steak Stuffed



## petehalsted (Jul 29, 2018)

Requirements for this smoke were no pork, no weave. Second smoke in new smoker.

I asked a question about binders a couple days ago, no strong consensus, so I decided to use my base meatloaf recipe for both.

Used 80/20 Ground Chuck

They felt a little loose, think I got heavy handed with the milk making the double batch, so I wrapped them tight in plastic wrap and let them firm up in the fridge overnight.

Used my Qmatz to smoke them on, no pans, foil, etc.

Regular meatloaf, smoked @225 until 150, then glazed with ketchup and taking to 160. Philly went to 160, no glazing. 

For the Philly cheese steak, I sauteed onions and bell peppers, then added the cream cheese to the pan to make a spreadable mix that wouldn't tear my ground meat sheet.

I flatten the meat into a square (aka the meat sheet) on Peach Kraft paper.
Covered in provolone slices leaving about an inch around the edge.
Then spread my cream cheese mix on top of the provolone.
Said a little prayer, then used the Kraft paper to lift the meat sheet and roll it. It went surprisingly well, except everything slid a bit from me lifting to high and I lose my inch of border on the end. Quick work with the edge of a knife to push it back in and I had a decent stuffed loaf.

I seriously under estimated how long it was going to take for these huge hunks of ground beef, smoker ran 225-240 whole time, not sure exactly when I got them on, was later than planned, probably around 4 pm, normal meatloaf came off around 9 pm, and stuffed was close to 11 pm!

Mrs likes "oven" meatloaf better (of course my answer was if you let me make the smoked one the way I want it would be better <G>). But Mrs "I don't want to eat smoked meat all the time" took a bite of my Philly Stuffed one, and promptly went in the kitchen to make her a sandwich! I will definitely be doing the Philly one again.

On to the Q-view, can you tell I was a little tired when the Philly came off, those crappy pics (including my fat finder in one of them) don't do it justice. Enough playing ready for some real beef in the new smoker!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 29, 2018)

Pete it looks mighty tasty to me. I'd sure like a piece.

Point for sure.

Chris

edit: I use oatmeal as a binder for meatloaf when it gets a little to liquidy.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 29, 2018)

Looks great . Those make great sandwiches .


----------



## kruizer (Jul 29, 2018)

Looks good. When can I come over?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2018)

Fantastic looking meatloaf!
A favorite meal around here & yours looks delicious!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 29, 2018)

Looking mighty tasty!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 29, 2018)

That's some good looking loaf there!


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Jul 29, 2018)

Those look good to me, haven't smoked a meatloaf in too long myself.
I have ended up going to what I started using for meatballs as a binder and have been happy, basically 50/50 milk to panko and let them soak together then add to meat mix. 1lb meat 1/4 cup milk to 1/4cup panko


----------



## petehalsted (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks everybody.

I did 2 slices of bread soaked in 1/2 cup milk + 2 eggs for 2 pounds meat . (Doubled that for the 4 pounds I did).

I was worried about that giving the philly one to much of a meatloaf profile, but it is absolutely fantastic. 

Family in and out all day today, I am sure there won't be any left by tomorrow.


----------

